

IPad Sales Outpace Every Prediction - zachallaun
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/nobody-predicted-ipad-growth/

======
zachallaun
I can't help but to be unsurprised. Instances of Apple _not_ exceeding
predictions are few and far between.

~~~
sudont
Confirmation bias, really. Most of the stuff not predicted on is fairly hum-
drum. (Nobody's excited about cinema display forecasts.)

However, I'll admit to laughing at Morris and Gruber when they estimated 8, 9
million as incredibly overblow predictions. (Both my parents and I will be
buying one come revision 2.)

